# M. Minuta, Riccia, Rotala rotundifolia, Hydrocotyle sp. Japan, Bacopa caroliana



## trit0n2003

Hey everyone!

Changed up my carpet and removed a large section of Minuta, as well as a normal trim.

$5/golfball M. Minuta 
$5/golfball Hydrocotyle sp. Japan
$3/golfball Riccia fluitans
$0.25/~4" stem Rotala rotundifolia
$0.25/~4" stem Bacopa caroliana

+$6 shipping

Mind your weather, no heat packs used.


----------



## trit0n2003

All M. minuta sold


----------



## trit0n2003

All B. caroliniana SOLD OUT


----------

